# novely contacts



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

You will want to go get ur eyes "measured" to figure out a safe distance across ur pupil.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Shadow Dancer said:


> Morning everyone.....
> 
> I'm thinking about getting some novelty contact lenses to wear with a medusa costume. Has anyone had any experience with these....cost?...where to get them?...do you need a Dr. to fit them....are they safe??? etc....etc....
> 
> Thanks guys....


I have a few pair of them. The cost will depend on a few things like whether you'll need a prescription and style of lens you want.

I have prescription lenses so mine are more expensive and take longer to acquire. I have Banshee, Vampire, Grey Wolf and Incubus. For my Medusa costume I used the Banshee lenses.

Whether you need prescription lenses or not you should go to an eye doctor to get the measurements you'll need for ordering them as TJM808 mentioned. You'll need the diameter and base curve measurements as well as the power if you need a prescription.

These lenses are not meant for all day wear because they do cut off the oxygen to your eyes. If you've never worn contacts before you'll need time to adjust (wearing them for an hour the first day and incrementing the wear length each day).

I've purchased my lenses from Frighteners Entertainment and the cost ranged from $65 to $150 a pair.


----------



## mufasasmommy (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a pair and they ran $240 with my prescription and shipping. I got them over five years ago and they are still doing great. Mine are custom "Louis" vampire lenses from FXEyes though. You can get them much cheaper than that.

The above advise about seeing the doctor for a proper fitting is important. Especially if you intend to be at all comfortable in them.


----------



## Monger (Jul 8, 2007)

I got a pair of the Red Wolf lenses from Wild Eyes last year thru a friend and I wear prescription lenses. But I wore them over my real lenses for the night of my haunt and for halloween all day and all night and did not have a problem.


----------



## CbusRog (Jul 17, 2007)

There are pleanty of reputable online dealers for theatrical lenses. Many will state that you need a RX for them to complete your order. In most cases however, that's not the case. (I know; reputable dealer and no RX.) Do some research. I bought a pair of Zombies last year for $129 and had no problem with them. I don't wear contacts, and had never worn them before, but popped them in with no problem. Of course, take proper precautions. Regarding having your eyes measured for curvature, etc., that's all well and good. But most of the non-RX lenses have a generic base curve that fit most eyes. They aren't for daily wear, but will suffice for several hours at a time. The only issue I had was the pupil diameter was a little small for night driving.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I got mine from the UK with no RX. I wore contacts most of my life until I had laser surgery. I asked my Dr. and he said his office sells them and as long as it's for short periods I would be OK. I would say if you get them and they don't feel right take them off immediately. They should not hurt or make you eyes water after the first few seconds. Also be very clean ,lots of hand washing and make sure you buy cleaning solution.


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

We got two pair (non prescription) from Bloodline Studios for 60.00 a pair. They have a bunch to chose from you can order a catalog on their site. http://www.bloodlinestudios.com/


----------



## Shadow Dancer (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the info.....wanted to share the great deal I got on mine. I purchased them at Lenscrafters ( in our local Wal Mart) The series is called "Wild Eyes" and they were just over $50 for the pair. They didn't carry much of a selection but the price was very good!!! I am wearing the "cat eyes" in the photos posted.


----------



## Mrs. Scary (Dec 2, 2007)

$50 is an excellent price! I was wondering though, were they difficult to put in? Were they at all painful or hard to get used to? I'd love to try something like this, but am a bit squeamish about putting anything in my eye lol!


----------



## Shadow Dancer (Apr 19, 2005)

No, actually the people at Lenscrafters were peaches. When I ordered them I had to go in for a regular exam and they measured my eyes. I have never needed glasses or contacts so they gave me a clear pair to practice with. They spent about 30 min with me teaching me how to take them in and out. I found it a bit scary initially but got the hang of it pretty quick. If you are use to applying make up on your eyes I don't think you should have too much trouble and the effect is well worth the grief.


----------



## Mrs. Scary (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the scoop on everything-I'll definitely be making an appointment soon! By the way, I saw your photos-they were amazing! I can see where the effect is definitely worth any grief! Thanks again


----------

